# Root beer



## Anonymous (Jul 22, 2007)

Well the other night justfishN and I went to dicks sporting goods to use our $10.00 gift card they sent us. One to each of us  . Not really sure on what I wanted but I knew I was going to get some worms at the very least. Headed rite to the isle of SENKOs. I heard this voice "I am here fishnfever"  . I looked closer to see were the voice was coming from. I found it, a new color or at least a color I have not seen yet. It was a package of RootBeer/red&gold flake Senko's.


I had an hour or so to kill today so I headed to a local river. I caught this on my new color senko. I also lost a good one as well ](*,). Got tangled under some logs from a fallen tree.








I would have stayed longer but this huge family started to pile rite were I was fishing. I was still happy to catch any thing  


fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2007)

I see the last couple of colors you have been choosing are winners. Im going to start logging everyones winning colors. :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 22, 2007)

Has any one else seen ROOT BEER senko's? This was a first to me. I also noticed dicks had more GARY YAMAMOTO products since the last time I was there. That was maybe 2 weeks ago.




fishnfever


----------



## dampeoples (Jul 22, 2007)

I'e never seen them, i've seen rootbeer colored worms before, though. 

Gotta love the senko, tough bait to beat!


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice fish...... wish I was there to fish too!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 22, 2007)

JustFishN said:


> Nice fish...... wish I was there to fish too!!!!




Hmmm you went out for Chinese food and now I'm wishing I went for that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 




fishnfever


----------

